# لا تتردد بالدخول shaft design



## حديد سابك (2 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع انشا الله حلو عن shaft design

تحياتي للكل:56:


----------



## حديد سابك (2 أغسطس 2008)

اي استشارة انا مستعد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أغسطس 2008)

الموضوع ليس فقط حلو بل رائع ايضا .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

ننتظر جديدك القادم مع تصميم جزء ميكانيكي اخر .

والله الموفق.

البغدادي


----------



## مهندسة توتا (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نحو الامام (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــور على الملف الجميـــــــــــــل 
الله يوفقك


----------



## الحارثي2 (3 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية....


----------



## salt (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## midowahba (8 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (19 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر تسلم يلغالي.......................


----------



## mst_power (19 فبراير 2009)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الشيق هذا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 فبراير 2009)

لك خالص الشكر وننتظر المزيد


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ........


----------



## أحمد مصطفي محمود ا (20 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر جهد مشكورررررررر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك 


..................


----------



## مهندس صلاح النجار (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 أبريل 2009)

حديد سابك قال:


> موضوع انشا الله حلو عن shaft design
> 
> تحياتي للكل:56:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إنه موضوع إن شاء الله حلو وشكرا لك


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد عادل السيد (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات عن الshaft design وجزاك الله خيرا وعلما. مصر


----------



## م شريفة (19 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع روعة
والملف بجنن
تسلم ايدك
ألف مليون شكرا


----------



## gayo1995 (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراعلي الكتاب الرائع
​


----------



## starso (8 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## نايف علي (8 مايو 2009)

أثابك الله..........


----------



## tariqsamer (8 مايو 2009)

thank u very much but can you tell me the book name


----------



## MrMechanic (8 مايو 2009)

*شيق جدا*

يعطيط ألف عافية ...الموضوع جد شيق...سألقي نظرة فاحصة وسنستشيرك....بس أريد أعرف ماهو sprocket...لم أسمع بهذا الجزء من قبل ، ممكن التوضيح


----------



## vendetta (8 مايو 2009)

تبئى خدمتنا لو رفعتلنا باقى الاجزاء السابقه والتاليه للفصل ده

جزاك الله خيرا مقدما ​


----------



## ديــس (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## alghazwi (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريك و وفقك الله في كل اعمالك


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سرويه (31 مايو 2009)

زادك الله علما وبركة


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (3 يونيو 2009)

الف سكر على الجهدالجبار


----------



## المتكامل (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك


----------



## م/يوسف (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mad_yugi88 (4 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراٌ ومستنين الجديد


----------



## ghorbeh18 (5 أغسطس 2009)

mshkoor a5e enshala beh elfayda


----------



## المساعد 1 (6 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور.......................


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (9 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ياحديد والحديد حدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## علي الفاضلي (21 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## shadow of death (21 أغسطس 2009)

:75::75::75::75::75::75:
بصراحة الموضوع في غاية الروعة الف شكر لك يا هندسة وربي يديمك:58:


----------



## engsoqrat (22 أغسطس 2009)

الله يكرمك علي المواضيع الجميله والمفيده


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## عقيل محيي الدين (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيره


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (21 فبراير 2010)

كتيب جميل شكرا للمجهود بارك الله فيك


----------



## fokary (22 فبراير 2010)

*كتيب جميل شكرا للمجهود بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أبو الخير المصري (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ororfuny2 (22 فبراير 2010)

حيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله


----------



## ororfuny2 (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اعشق الهندسة (22 فبراير 2010)

بجد جميل جداااااا
تسلم ايدك
:20::20::20::20::20:
​


----------



## محمد بن عايض (22 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ومشكور عزيزي


----------



## وثاب محمد عليوي (17 أبريل 2011)

جزال الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جميل


----------



## ابن الملحة (8 يناير 2012)

_مشكور والله يبارك فيك_


----------



## amrwahi (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي حديد سابك موضوعك مفيد جدا
انا عندي اسايمنت عن تصميم الشافت اذا ممكن تساعدني بس كله مسائل فيزيائيه 
اذا ممكن برسله ؟


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

